# Chaser the Border Collie



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi everybody! Long time no post. 
I just finished reading this book, so I though I'd share it:








Chaser


Chaser has a way with words. She knows over a thousand of them—more than any other animal of any species except humans. In addition to common nouns like house, ball, and tree, she has memorized the names of more than one thousand toys and can retrieve any of them on command. Based on that...



books.google.com





Pretty amazing. The dog knew over 1,000 words and could interpret a sentence. Her owner would tell her "To somewhere, bring this." And she did! It's really amazing. 
The author said that he often had trouble keeping her toys' names straight, but Chaser knew every one by heart. If he added a new toy to a pile of familiar ones and asked her to find it (using a name she wasn't familiar with), she could find it knowing that the other toys didn't have that name. 
It reminds you not to underestimate your dog. They can reason through things, and they do understand more than you'd expect!
If anyone's looking for another good read, I recommend it!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

BTW, her runner-up was another border collie, Rico, who knew 300 words to her 1,022.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've read about that dog before and saw her on 60 minutes once


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

That's more words than I know .....


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Next time the house seems too quiet so you call the dog. And he shows up a few seconds later with really stinky breath and dried pieces of cat litter stuck to his nose....

You can wonder if your dog is the same species as chaser


----------

